# Ο λόγος σου με χόρτασε και το ψωμί σου φά' το



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2010)

*...και το ψωμί σου, φάτο (φά'το/φα'το)!*

Το χρησιμοποίησα για να ευχαριστήσω μια φίλη που μου έκανε μια ευγενική φιλοφρόνηση. Άλλος παριστάμενος φίλος είχε ένσταση: «Μα αυτό, το λες μόνο ειρωνικά!»

Οπότε, τρεις απορίες μαζί:

1) Ποια είναι η σωστή έννοια της φράσης {ή αλλιώς, πώς την χρησιμοποιείτε εσείς;}
2) Πώς προτιμάτε να γράψετε: φάτο (τόνος, χωρίς απόστροφο), φ*ά**'*το (τόνος και απόστροφος), φα*'*το (άτονο και απόστροφος) ή κάπως αλλιώς (αλλά πώς :));
3) Πώς θα αποδίδατε τη φράση στα αγγλικά;


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2010)

1) Θα το έλεγα και με διάθεση φιλοφρόνησης, όχι μόνο ειρωνικά, αλλά φυσικά με τέτοιον τρόπο που να γίνεται σαφές.

2) Γράφω: φά' το (τόνος, απόστροφος και κενό πριν από το "το").


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2010)

1. Εγώ (που η ένστασή μου ήταν η αφορμή για το νήμα) δεν χρειάζεται να πω τη γνώμη μου. Μόνο να την τεκμηριώσω, κι αυτό πάω να κάνω τώρα κι επανέρχομαι. Αν και, για να πω την αλήθεια, το 'χω πει αυθόρμητα και χωρίς ειρωνική χροιά.

2. φά' το < φάε (ή φάγε) το, λεωγωτώρα. Όχι ΦΑΕΕ, αυτή μόνο να τρώει (και να παραγράφει, εκεί που πέφτει το μπαχτσίς) ξέρει, κι η ΦΑΓΕ από γαλακτοκομικά. 


3. Δύσκολα μας βάζεις με το "καλωσορίσαμε στας Ευρώπας". Κάτσε να περάσουν πρώτα τα συμπτώματα της στέρησης.


----------



## Themis (May 9, 2010)

Εγώ το ξέρω με σαφώς θετική σημασία. Πράγμα που φυσικά δεν σημαίνει ότι αποκλείεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ειρωνικά.


----------



## Elsa (May 9, 2010)

Εγώ, αντίθετα, μόνο με απαξιωτική σημασία το έχω συναντήσει, π.χ. όταν κάποιος σου έχει υποσχεθεί κάτι και αθετεί την υπόσχεση.


----------



## sarant (May 9, 2010)

Θα έλεγα πως και οι δυο χρήσεις υπάρχουν. Ίσως παλιότερα να επικρατούσε η θετική και τώρα η αρνητική. Σημειώνει ο Άνθιμος Παπαδόπουλος στα Φρασεολογικά του:
Έμμετρη φρ. που λέγεται σε άνθρωπο από τον οποίο μένουμε ευχαριστημένοι διότι μας λέει λόγια καλά και ευπρόσδεκτα, μας είναι δε εντελώς αδιάφορο αν οι ευμενείς διαθέσεις του δεν συνεπάγονται και 
συμφέρον υλικό για μας. Πολλές φορές, ειρωνική. Κατ' αντίφραση δηλ. σε κάποιον που μας προσφέρει 
κάτι κατά τρόπο όμως προσβλητικό και που απορρίπτουμε την προσφορά του ακριβώς γι' αυτό το 
λόγο.


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2010)

Κι εγώ: *φά' το*, επίσης.


----------



## Palavra (May 9, 2010)

Κι εγώ φά' το και το ξέρω μόνο με τη θετική χρήση.


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2010)

Για την απόδοση στα αγγλικά, ορίστε προς το παρόν το λαδί του χρήστη HODJAS από το slang.gr: 
_Your word has nourished me and eat your dinner_* * μαζί με το αιφνιδιαστικό _You scanned! = Σάρωσες!__ _


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2010)

Σε δύο ελληνοαγγλικά έχω τα:
It's the thought that counts / It's the intention that counts.
Και τα δύο με θετική σημασία και χωρίς ειρωνεία.
Τα καταθέτω προς το παρόν, μέχρι τη θεία επιφοίτηση.


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Σε δύο ελληνοαγγλικά έχω τα:
> It's the thought that counts / It's the intention that counts.
> Και τα δύο με θετική σημασία και χωρίς ειρωνεία.
> Τα καταθέτω προς το παρόν, μέχρι τη θεία επιφοίτηση.


 
Νομίζω ότι το πρώτο δεν είναι σπάνιο και ειρωνικά, προφορικά τουλάχιστον.


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2010)

Εγώ ειρωνικά το θυμάμαι να το έχει κάποιο βιβλίο του σχολείου. 
Όσο για το φάτο, είναι όπως το δώστο, κάντο, πιάστο, φτάστο κλπ, μία λέξη. Τα άλλα μου φαίνονται πρόσφατες σχιζολεκτικές ακρότητες. Φράσεις σχετικές που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό τώρα:
Δώστε και σώστε (το πάντα επίκαιρο σλόγκαν του ΕΕΣ)


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2010)

Το να γράψουμε σε μία λέξη αυτές τις προστακτικές β' ενικού μαζί με τον αδύναμο τύπο τού ουδέτερου γένους τής προσωπικής αντωνυμίας (πιάσ' το -> πιάστο, άσ' το -> άστο κ.ο.κ.) δεν είναι το ίδιο με τις προστακτικές β' πληθυντικού (δώστε το και σώστε το). Φρονώ δεν αποτελεί σχιζολεκτική ακρότητα το να ξέρουμε πώς γράφονται σωστά αυτοί οι τύποι, ώστε να μπορούμε να έχουμε και τις κατά περίπτωση διακρίσεις:
πες το (το ποίημα)
πέσ' το (το χρήμα)


----------



## sarant (May 10, 2010)

Και πέστο, αυτή η συνήθως πράσινη σάλτσα που μ' αρέσει στα μακαρόνια. :)

Αλλά και την προστακτική έτσι τη γράφω συνήθως.


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2010)

Και την προστακτική "φάτονε ρε!" που δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρόνο να βρω κανένα αθλητικό γιουτουμπάκι με φίλαθλους να παροτρύνουν τους αθλητές να αποκρούσουν τον αντίπαλο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2011)

*ο λόγος σου με χόρτασε και το ψωμί σου φά' το*

Κάτι παραπάνω θα ήξερε λοιπόν ο κ. Ολι Ρεν όταν μας ευχόταν, πέρυσι Μάρτιο μήνα, «καλό κουράγιο», και μάλιστα ελληνιστί, μην τύχει και δεν κατανοήσουμε τη συμπόνια του. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τη συμπόνια τους μας τη δείχνουν συχνά οι Ευρωπαίοι εταίροι και οι πιστωτές μας, αλλά και οι φιλεύσπλαχνοι κυβερνήτες μας, που δεν παραλείπουν να μας επαινούν για την καλή μας προσπάθεια και τις τόσες θυσίες μας.

Αν μπει στον κόπο κάποιος, ενοχλημένος από τον κυνισμό τους, να τους αντιγυρίσει το γνωστό «*ο λόγος σας μας χόρτασε και το ψωμί σας φάτε το*», το μόνο που θα καταφέρει είναι να αποδείξει ότι ακόμα και της λαϊκής σοφίας η αποτελεσματικότητα έχει τα όριά της: κανένας τους δεν θα ενοχληθεί. 
Παντελής Μπουκάλας, _Καθημερινή 11/6/2011_​


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2014)

Επειδή εκτός από την ειρωνική χροιά της η παροιμία έχει -κυρίως- και τη θετική, καταθέτω εδώ ένα κομμάτι του διαλόγου που είχα πριν από λίγο με μια διαδικτυακή φίλη από τα Σκόπια. Αναφέρθηκε το "ο λόγος σου με χόρτασε..." και να τι μας έγραψε:

The Serbs have a similar saying : _ponudjen ko pocascen_
Meaning the very fact you offered something is as good as having received it. It's the thought that counts and it's sufficient.
Also used ironically

Και στο κυριλικό αλφάβητο:
Ponuđen ko počašćen

Thanks, Bi! ;)


----------



## bili (Mar 14, 2014)

Παρακαλώ! You are welcome! Happy to contribute to this marvellous forum of ideas and inspiration 
A little intervention if I may: понуђен ко почашћен 
That's the Cyrillic script. The one above is the correct transcript in Latin characters. Apologies for the mess.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2014)

No mess at all! :)

Welcome, bili.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2014)

...
Добродошли у Лексилогиа, Били! :)
Dobrodoshli u Lexilogia, Bili!
Welcome to Lexilogia, Bili!

Unfortunately, I don't speak Serbian, just some phrases, mostly greetings and such that I had picked once upon a time in Beograd. Καλώς μας βρήκες! In case you need any help in this "marvellous forum" (btw, we all thank you for your kind words!), instead of marvelling by yourself, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi, Bi! So nice to see you here!
As the good doctor said, no mess at all. We're a messy lot, anyway. 

Feel at home, and free to roam around at will. 

Edit: Ah, here comes our guardian daeman, too.


----------



## bili (Mar 14, 2014)

Καλώς σας βρήκα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)
Thank you very much for making me feel welcome here


----------

